Minerva Forum is a winner in EdTech. Is there an open source alternative? - scorecard
======
ivan_ah
Couldn't you just combine some open source LMS + skype group calls? Or if you
want video conf to be open source too, maybe jitsi? See
[https://jitsi.org/news/new-feature-brady-bunch-style-
layout/](https://jitsi.org/news/new-feature-brady-bunch-style-layout/)

Looking at
[https://aribadernatal.com/projects/Minerva/](https://aribadernatal.com/projects/Minerva/)
it seems there are a bunch of other tools like "Degree Planner", "Course
Builder" and "Assessment tool suite" but I guess you can expect som lesser
version of the tools will be available in the LMS.

I don't think it's just the software that makes Minerva a winner... It's
probably the well though out curriculum and teachers leading the classes. Also
I hear they are fairly selective about students they accept. Basically, smart
students + dedicated teacher + good curriculum = score, and software probably
just gets some assist points.

------
scorecard
Minerva's Innovative Platform Makes High Quality Higher Ed Personal And
Affordable

[https://www.forbes.com/sites/tomvanderark/2019/04/08/minerva...](https://www.forbes.com/sites/tomvanderark/2019/04/08/minervas-
innovative-platform-makes-high-quality-higher-ed-personal-and-
affordable/#2b2441f95742)

------
scorecard
Live Online Video Classes Are ‘The New Face-to-Face.’ So How Many Students Can
They Handle at a Time?

[https://www.edsurge.com/news/2019-04-16-live-online-video-
cl...](https://www.edsurge.com/news/2019-04-16-live-online-video-classes-are-
the-new-face-to-face-so-how-many-students-can-they-handle-at-a-time)

------
scorecard
Minerva Project Raises $57M to Support Its Tech Platform—and Spin Off Its
School

[https://www.edsurge.com/news/2019-07-11-minerva-project-
rais...](https://www.edsurge.com/news/2019-07-11-minerva-project-
raises-57m-to-support-its-tech-platform-and-spin-off-its-school)

